# Pricing in commercial.



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Magnetica started an interesting thread in General about "turning down voltage in NY" and someone stated that they're paying .23/kwh in NY. Craaaazy!!!

I'm paying around .07/kwh residentially, and while I don't know pricing for commercial power, I would like a heads up. I've never even seen a commercial power bill.

It seems that most LED and flourescent fixture price out their "savings" at .12/kwh, but it rarely gets to .12 in Alberta.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Magnetica started an interesting thread in General about "turning down voltage in NY" and someone stated that they're paying .23/kwh in NY. Craaaazy!!!
> 
> I'm paying around .07/kwh residentially, and while I don't know pricing for commercial power, I would like a heads up. I've never even seen a commercial power bill.
> 
> It seems that most LED and flourescent fixture price out their "savings" at .12/kwh, but it rarely gets to .12 in Alberta.


They always charge a Lott more for commercial so that businesses will have less money to pay Employees:blink::no::blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They always charge a Lott more for commercial


Harry, you are wrong.

They charge the biggest users the least.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I'm paying around .07/kwh residentially,



Is that inclusive of all charges?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Harry, you are wrong.
> 
> They charge the biggest users the least.


Really??

Thats funny don't tell the Department of Public utility's that after all they control the price the POCO can charge and i doubt they are charging residential users more in this state at least.

Just like the property tax,,truck registration and other stuff .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Really??
> 
> Thats funny don't tell the Department of Public utility's that after all they control the price the POCO can charge and i doubt they are charging residential users more in this state at least.


Really. 

The biggest users buy at basically wholesale prices.

Send a PM to Zog, I think he can explain it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Harry,

Follow this link it shows what I am talking about.

http://www.eia.gov/cneaf/electricity/epm/table5_6_a.html


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

And this is one of the other business / hobbies I have.

Harry the large amount of consumption these big companies have makes generation companies compete for there business in auction type environments. THEY CAN PAY AS MUCH AS A THIRD LESS OR MORE.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Is that inclusive of all charges?


 We pay .079 and that includes everything. 
.05 KWH
.028 KWH fuel adjustment
.001 Storm Rider


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

this is the rates for P.E.I. i think the highest in Canada

*Residential Urban*
That category of residential customers located in all incorporated cities, towns and villages with population over 2000 served by Maritime Electric.

_Rate (Code 110)_
_Service Charge:_
$24.57 per Billing Period
_Energy Charge:_
12.05¢ per kWh for first 2000 kWh per Billing Period

9.20¢ per kWh for balance kWh per Billing Period
*General Service I*
That category of customers in all areas served by Maritime Electric who use electricity for purposes other than those specifically covered under Residential, Small and Large Industrial, Street Lighting or Unmetered Categories.

_Billing Demand
_The greater of the maximum kW demand or 90% of the maximum kVA demand in the billing period. 

_Rate (Code 232):_ 
_Service Charge:_
$24.57 per Billing Period
_Demand Charge:_
No charge for first 20 kW or less per Billing Period

$13.43 per kW for balance kW per Billing Period
_Energy Charge:_
15.18¢ per kWh for first 5000 kWh per Billing Period

9.31¢ per kWh for balance kWh per Billing Period
*Small Industrial*
That category of customers who use electricity chiefly for manufacturing or processing of goods or for the extraction of raw materials and have a minimum contracted demand of five (5) kilowatts.

_Billing Demand:_ The greatest of:
The monthly maximum kW demand;
90% of the monthly maximum kVA demand; or
5 kW.
As a result of installed metering, both the monthly maximum kW demand and 90% of the monthly maximum kVA demand noted above may not apply.

_Rate (Code 320):_
_Demand Charge:_
$7.46 per kW of billing demand per month
_Energy Charge:_
14.84¢ per kWh for first 100 kWh per kW of billing demand per month

6.60¢ per kWh for balance of kWh per month
*Large Industrial*
That category of customers in all areas served by Maritime Electric who use electricity chiefly for manufacturing or processing of goods or for the extraction of raw materials and have a minimum contracted demand of 750 kW.

_Billing Demand: _The greatest of:
The monthly maximum kW demand;
90% of the maximum kVA demand;
90% of the firm amount reserved in the contract for non-curtailable customers or 100% of the total contracted amount for curtailable customers;
90% of the maximum demand recorded during the current calendar year excluding April through November; or
90% of the lesser of the average demand recorded during the previous calendar year, or the previous calendar year excluding April through November.
_Rates (Code 310):_
_Demand Charge:_
$14.50 per kW of the billing demand per month
_Energy Charge:_
5.99¢ per kWh for all kWh per month

*Wholesale Rate Schedule*
*Application*
The City of Summerside Electric Department.

*Long Term Contract*:
The Wholesale Customer agrees to enter into a contract with Maritime Electric for a period not less than 10 years.

_Rate (Code 340):_
_Demand Charge:_
$15.51 per kW per month
_Energy Charge:_
7.70¢ per kWh for all kWh per month


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

This has a* real time cost calculator* for US (9 deregulated states) commercial rates. 

I would NOT sign up for anything through them however because they usually do not give the best rates do to there high commissions but they are generally 15 - 20% lower then retail rates (utility indexed).


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a commercial bill from back in 2009...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Harry,
> 
> Follow this link it shows what I am talking about.
> 
> http://www.eia.gov/cneaf/electricity/epm/table5_6_a.html


Thanks you are right:thumbup:..........This time.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> you are right.....*This time.*



:thumbup: It happens once in a while. :jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :thumbup: It happens once in a while. :jester:


Have fun getting your head through the office door today, or did they install a roll up door finally? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Have fun getting your head through the office door today, or did they install a roll up door finally? :laughing:


I had a wall removed. :laughing:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Commercial rates are less based on demand and what voltage they use, the higher the voltage the cheaper it is. 

Large plants do it differently, they will actually negotiate a contract rate with the utility, usually a 3-5 year contract. One of my customers here locally pays 3.2 cents/kWH. And they still pay millions each month for electric useage.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Magnetica started an interesting thread in General about "turning down voltage in NY" and someone stated that they're paying .23/kwh in NY. Craaaazy!!!
> 
> I'm paying around .07/kwh residentially, and while I don't know pricing for commercial power, I would like a heads up. I've never even seen a commercial power bill.
> 
> It seems that most LED and flourescent fixture price out their "savings" at .12/kwh, but it rarely gets to .12 in Alberta.


Residentially. LOL.


----------

